

What's In a Side Project? - jennyjenjen
http://founderdating.com/whats-in-a-side-project/

======
zabbyz
really interesting - had no idea so many of these companies started as side
projects. also cool to see that many of the ideas derived from a need. sounds
like a great way to start a side project is by working on something that you
personally have a need for.

------
benjihill
Thrillist, Mashable, and Lyft are a few other companies that started as side
projects.

~~~
jennyjenjen
Mashable did too? Didn't know that.

